# Dateidownload unter Windows ohne Browser



## exitboy (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass auf meinem Computer Dateidownloads von IE untersagt sind. Andere Browser kann ich nicht aufspielen.
Aus Windows muss es doch wie unter LX auch eine Möglichkeit geben (wie z.B. wget), eine Datei downzuloaden... .


----------



## exitboy (1. Juni 2006)

unter NT brauche ich das


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

NT ist nicht NT.
NT 4? NT 5? NT 5.1?
Wie auch immer, das Stichwort lautet "Downloadmanager". 
Es gibt allerdings auch eine Windows Version von Wget.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## exitboy (1. Juni 2006)

Sorry,

habe 2000 Professional. Dateidownloads sind über den IE nicht möglich. Ich kann demnach nichts ohne Komandozeile downloaden. Auch keinen DLM oder WGET.


----------

